# Maximale Datenübertragunsrate bei unterschiedlichen Ethernet Controllern



## Tikonteroga (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Datenübertragungsrate in einem TCP/IP bzw. UDP/IP Netzwerk.

Wenn ich einen Client mit einem Gigabit Ethernet Controller (1000 Mbps) in einem Netzwerk mit mehreren Servern (z. B. 7) mit Fast Ethernet Controller (100 Mbps) betreibe und der Der Client von den Servern zyklisch Daten empfängt, mit welcher Datenübertragungsrate kann dann der Client maximal Daten empfangen?

MfG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Mai 2013)

Hi,

er sollte von jedem Server mit den vollen 100 MBit empfangen / an diese senden können. 

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Tikonteroga (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Könnte der Server rein theoretisch auf mit 1 Gigabit/s empfangen können, wenn 10 Server quasi zur gleichen Zeit mit 100 MBit/s senden würden?

MfG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Mai 2013)

Hi,

theoretisch, aber ich denke dass es praktisch so um die 9x 100 MBit sind, Overhead und Verwaltungsaufwand der GBit Netzwerkkarte muss man auch beachten.

Grüße,
BK


----------

